# Reprogramming sound in Bachmann Steam loco



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a 4-6-0 Bachmann On30 steam loco and an EZ Command controller. Since I can’t program the CVs I am hoping my local train shop will be willing to reprogram my sound for me, and I want to be able to give them details so they will be more open to help and not have to page through the manuals to figure it out.

I want to move the default sounds normally activated by power and throttle and assign them to F5. (The dynamo is currently on F5, and I can live without that) I want to do this so I can activate and deactivate those sounds without muting all sounds. I also want to reduce the volume for those sounds by at least half. This is for a seasonal display, and I’d like to be able to mute *some* sounds (the ones that are currently always on) while still being able to use others, like the bells and whistles.

I think the sounds tied to the throttle are Exhaust Chuff and Snifter Valve. I don’t know what sounds are activated at power up, but I’d like to move those too.

Would anyone be kind enough to help a newbie with the CV/values to do this?  I know the procedure will depend on the controller, but at least if I have the values to change it will be helpful. Is it even possible to do it?

Here is a link to the Tsunami Steam quick start and users guides that list the CVs. http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals.php


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Where are you in Virginia? There may be a nearby Forum member with
an NEC or Digitrax controller who could help you with your programming.

Don


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Manassas, and I'd be most appreciative and willing to donate the adult beverage or package of NY strips for their effort.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I have been told on another forum that I can not bind the Exhaust Chuff and Snifter Valve sounds to an F key. So, I guess I will just turn those sounds off, and any other sounds activated by the power-on? I just want to be able to select sounds using the F keys. I don't want to just mute all sounds (F8) because then I can't sound the whistles or bells.

Here is what was posted on the other forum:
----------------
Exhaust Chuff and Snifter Valve sound cannot be mapped (assigned) to a Function Key.
See Table F. Function Mapping Table, Tsunami Steam Sound User’s Guide, Page 24

There is CV 113 Quiet Mode Timeout Period, Tsunami Technical Reference, Page 58

Assuming the Bachmann On30 4-6-0 Configuration Variables Defaults file is accurate,
64 is the default value for 
CV 131 Exhaust Volume Control 
CV 141 Snifter Valve Volume

To reduce volume by half , program 
CV 131 = 32
CV 141 = 32

-------------------------

So, instead of reducing the volume by half (=32) I could just turn it off with a value of 0?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't understand why you cant programme the CVs. Are you sure the loco is equipped with a Econami? If you have a model with the factory installed Bachmann sound value decoder its not the same as a Econami so the Soundtraxx manual is not totally relevant. Many of the Tsunami features are missing in the Bachmann product as its a cut down version. You need to find the correct Instruction sheet from Bachmann.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I can't program it because my controller can't program. But, I bit the bullet and ordered a power cab. I guess if one is going to have a dcc train then you should have a controller that programs. Since this is for a seasonal display I just wanted to get the sounds programmed but then came to the obvious conclusion that I'd need to program it myself because I'm sure it's going to take some trial and error to get it set up to my liking.

I'm only going to be running 1 loco so I was trying to avoid spending more than I had to, but now realize that's not practical. You'd think I would have learned by now that you get what you pay for, but oh well. 

It's a tsunami decoder. I hope that the tsunami steam guide will be accurate.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sure you can programme with EZ system, you just cant read CVs. Maybe Don R can comment, I know he has one.

I say again which Tsunami do you have? They don't all work in the same way which is why you need the relevant guide.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I guess I don't understand, but all I can find in the literature included with the loco is that is says it's equipped with tsunami sound, and the user guide CD that came with it says 'tsunami steam users guide' and matches this one on the soundtraxx website: http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/tsunamisteam_users_guide.pdf

As for the ez command, it will allow you to program the loco number, but as far as I know it can't program CVs. If I'm wrong it won't be the first time.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have the NCE PowerCab and according to the manual you can assign any output (lighting or sound) to any function, F0 through to F12. A single function key can control more than one output if desired. All this done under function mapping. So it looks like you can do what you stated. When you get your PowerCab have a look, its fairly straightforward.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Received the power cab and thought it was pretty straight forward, except it apparently wasn't.

I tried to program cv 131 and 141, and now it's pretty messed up. The direction is backwards, which I'm sure I can fix, and the headlight seems to flicker based on speed.  The horn and whistle also doesn't work.

I guess I need to RTFM better, and hopefully figure out how to reset it back to factory default and start over.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try cv 8 to 8. That should give you a full reset. You will have to redo
loco #. You will have to pick up loco on 03, not what engine # was.
It resets all.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Try cv 8 to 8. That should give you a full reset. You will have to redo
> loco #. You will have to pick up loco on 03, not what engine # was.
> It resets all.


Thank you! That reset everything to what I assume is factory default. The direction is correct and CV 131 and 141 can now be programmed to reduce the sounds I originally wanted.

I assume the 'factory default' is not exactly the way I received it because the bell no longer sounds, and the 'bell' button now turns the headlight on and off, just as the headlight button does.

Also, there is still a sound that is still happening all the time that I want to reduce the volume, it's sort of a 'clang'. I will figure that out.

All in all I am pleased to get it back and will read up on the sound CVs. If you can offer other advice I will appreciate it, but I am happy to have it in it's present condition. Thanks again!


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Correction. The bell works now and everything appears to be back to normal. Not sure why the headlight was not working before, but perhaps it is due to my track not having a good connection around the whole track. The light, bell, whistle, and direction are working.

Now, to figure out what the 'clang' CV is. 

Thanks!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That should set it back like when you got it. Bell button shouldn't turn headlight on/off
and another button does that also. Try another reset. I have seen a decoder need a couple resets. Write down a cv# and its setting so you don't have to do trial and error
every time. Bell should be button 2. It is on my digitrax controller. The reset is a good
thing to know in case decoder or you does something stupid. It will fix most problems.
Keep playing with it. I like to change the momentive cv. I don't like my trains stopping
too quick. I like a little coast, more realistic, and it might get me past a dead spot.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks. I did reset it again between my first and second post above, so perhaps that solved it.

You've been most helpful and I appreciate the help. 

Not sure what the extra 'clang' sound is that sounds all the time, but I will find it now that I sort of know what I'm doing.

Tom


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

How did you get on with the function mapping on the PowerCab?

As for that odd sound see if you can find a YouTube video with the same decoder as see if its present there too.

Better still go to the Soundtraxx site, they have sound samples of all their files and listen to how your decoder should sound.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Better still go to the Soundtraxx site, they have sound samples of all their files and listen to how your decoder should sound.


Oh, good! I will look for that.

As for remapping the CVs, I don't think I need to do that now since I was able to set the volume. I reduced it to almost nothing and I'm satisfied to leave it as is.

Now that I know how to reset to default in case I screw it up then I will be more confident to try new things.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Here's a summary of what I adjusted, maybe it will help someone else.

CV 8 programmed to 8 resets everything to defaults.

These sounds are always on and the volume can be adjusted:

132 - Air pump volume
134 - Blower volume

These sounds are tied to throttle and volume can be adjusted:

131 - Exhaust chuff volume
141 - Sniffer valve volume

Power cycle after reset/programming*. For some reason after programming I have to power cycle the unit else the bell doesn't work and the bell button controls the headlight. After a power cycle everything works as normal.

Now I will play with momentum. 

Thanks for everyones help.


----------

